# AMD Radeon RX 6600



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2021)

AMD's Radeon RX 6600 is an excellent choice for 1080p Full HD gaming. As our review shows, the red team's latest release has enough power to achieve 60 FPS at maximum details, yet doesn't require much power to do so. It's actually the most energy-efficient graphics card we ever tested, which helps keep noise levels down, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Oct 13, 2021)

Honestly dissapointing. Not counting the current screwed up market, the 6600 has a MSRP of $330. The 5600xt had a MSRP of $280. So the 6600 is 16% more expensive and 12% faster, continuing the trend for everything that is not Big Navi of being a worse value perf/$ then the previous generation. 

I dont understand how nvidia, with all its extra features like RT, and market dominance in PC, is still oferring (at MSRP) better perf/$ values both overall and compared to the previous generation then anything AMD has made below the 6800 xt.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 13, 2021)

I wish RX 580 was in the charts. It makes sense to compare it to something a little older yet massively used, doesn't it?


----------



## S73fan (Oct 13, 2021)

Why GTX1080ti is it no longer included in the reviews, given the state of the video card market, the card still up to date?


----------



## mechtech (Oct 13, 2021)

Hmmm.  For the ray tracing performance they should have just cut the feature out and cut another $40 off the price.   Then again it probably doesn’t matter in this messed up market.

I wonder how availability will be?  Last year I wanted a card around Christmas and this Christmas isn’t looking promising.  Guess I will have to wait until Christmas 2022 lol



B3l1vl said:


> Why GTX1080ti is it no longer included in the reviews, given the state of the video card market, the card still up to date?


Or the RX 580 just for perspective?

that would be great if it was.  
Cheapest price $500 cad. No stock.
That’s how much the 5700xt was









						PowerColor Fighter Radeon RX 6600 Video Card AXRX 6600 8GBD6-3DH - Newegg.com
					

Buy PowerColor Fighter Radeon RX 6600 8GB GDDR6 PCI Express 4.0 ATX Video Card AXRX 6600 8GBD6-3DH with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## renz496 (Oct 13, 2021)

B3l1vl said:


> Why GTX1080ti is it no longer included in the reviews, given the state of the video card market, the card still up to date?


time constrained?


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Oct 13, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I wish RX 580 was in the charts. It makes sense to compare it to something a little older yet massively used, doesn't it?


The 580 isnt there, but fromt he 5500xt review the 580 is right between the 5500 4gb and 8gb at 1440p and 4k, and ties with the 5500 4gb at 1080p

Now the 5500xt isnt on the chart either, but the 5600x is, so you can somewhat extrapolate from there where the 580 would be.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I wish RX 580 was in the charts


Just added



B3l1vl said:


> Why GTX1080ti is it no longer included in the reviews





renz496 said:


> time constrained?





TheinsanegamerN said:


> 5500xt isnt on the chart either


I've been rebenching everything since last week, but can only manage to get so many cards done in a few days. Will be adding more cards in the next days.
We dropped GeForce 10 last round, because it would just be WAY too many cards in the comparisons otherwise. Not sure if it's worth adding them back in now. You can always extrapolate from previous reviews


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 13, 2021)

Quite disappointing release and already seeing retailers price gouging in India with some models like Sapphire Pulse costing over $700.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Oct 13, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Just added
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its reasonable to drop cards after a few generations. Even keeping just 2 gens (rx 5000 and 6000, geforce 2000 and 3000) is a lot of work already.


----------



## kruk (Oct 13, 2021)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> I dont understand how nvidia, with all its extra features like RT, and market dominance in PC, is still oferring (at MSRP) better perf/$ values both overall and compared to the previous generation then anything AMD has made below the 6800 xt.



a) For this performance bracket RT is not really something that matters. In two years, both of these cards (3060 and 6600) will be irrelevant for new games with RT ...
b) MSRP perf/$ is a fantasy figure - street market prices are currently equally horrible for both vendors and it sadly looks like more and more we won't reach it this gen. The 6600XT was an exception which was priced really good for quite some time ...


----------



## Turmania (Oct 13, 2021)

I like the card but in reality this is a >200 USD card.  Can not justify paying 500 for these.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 13, 2021)

I thought I might try to buy one of these, but I guess they were all sold in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Tetras (Oct 13, 2021)

kruk said:


> a) For this performance bracket RT is not really something that matters. In two years, both of these cards (3060 and 6600) will be irrelevant for new games with RT ...
> b) MSRP perf/$ is a fantasy figure - street market prices are currently equally horrible for both vendors and it sadly looks like more and more we won't reach it this gen. The 6600XT was an exception which was priced really good for quite some time ...



This is the main reason I wouldn't buy one, if I like RT or not, it is gaining traction and the 6600 RT is so bad, it might as well not have it. The 3060 does offer playability at levels the 6600 can't, but like you said, it's going to be borderline in a few years. If I _was_ going to buy one without it, I just wouldn't pay this much.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Oct 13, 2021)

kruk said:


> a) For this performance bracket RT is not really something that matters. In two years, both of these cards (3060 and 6600) will be irrelevant for new games with RT ...
> b) MSRP perf/$ is a fantasy figure - street market prices are currently equally horrible for both vendors and it sadly looks like more and more we won't reach it this gen. The 6600XT was an exception which was priced really good for quite some time ...


A) that is a red herring argument. Regardless of hwo useful RT is at this bracket, it doesnt change the fact that nvidia is building bigger GPUs in this price range with more features selling with a more competitive MSRP. My point was that nvidia is offering more for less, AMD has abandoned the budget market that kept them alive for years. 
B) This is not a normal market. MSRP will return eventually. It has before, it will again. The 6600xt was overpriced tat at MSRP before any scalping. Prices of over $300 for 1080p gaming cards 5 years after the $200 480/580 are a total joke.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 13, 2021)

Ugh, the gaming GPU market is in a terrible place right now....

Even at the unrealistic MSRP, it's worse performance/$ than cards that are getting on for 3 years old (2060 and 5700), neither of which were what I'd call a bargain in their own right.

At the street price of $600 for a card with die size, component count, build quality and complexity that rivals an RX 570 from 2017 (those were $149-179) this is just daylight robbery.


----------



## Tetras (Oct 13, 2021)

xorbe said:


> I thought I might try to buy one of these, but I guess they were all sold in less than 10 minutes.



Pretty much, from what I saw, only ones left were the premium models and they sold out within 20 minutes too.


----------



## HD64G (Oct 13, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> Ugh, the gaming GPU market is in a terrible place right now....
> 
> Even at the unrealistic MSRP, it's worse performance/$ than cards that are getting on for 3 years old (2060 and 5700).


Not when the comparison is on the current time's prices for all GPUs...


----------



## gasolina (Oct 13, 2021)

This price trend will be the norm and since crypto is kinda vital and pretty much every corp is so greedy , this is foresaw since the 2080ti launch.....tbh i think best case is upgrading pc after 6 years or 10 years or not using pc at all is best for now


----------



## kane nas (Oct 13, 2021)

RX 6600: 21.30.17.06 Press Driver???


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 13, 2021)

Great, another ripoff.


----------



## BSim500 (Oct 13, 2021)

Well the rare in stock RX 6600XT's are selling for £500-£550 in the UK, so I'm guessing these will end up £400-£450 which makes it +30% faster for +150-185% the (real-world) price of what I bought a GTX 1660 for pre-boom. Hard pass. Halve the price and we'll talk. In the mean time, aside from being reinforcement that losing interest in the newest AAA's and spending more on Indie's is turning out to be not a bad thing at all, if I really need a +30% boost I'll just bump the settings down from Ultra to High and wait until sanity returns...


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 13, 2021)

If it would have come in at $279, I think it would have been a formidable card - nipping at the heels of the RTX 3060 and priced $50 less, it would have been great....oh well. The only upside I really see is the much lower power it uses when compared to the 3060, so at least it has that going for it.

Better luck next time, AMD.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 13, 2021)

I quickly checked what this card "sells" for in my country. Not even available yet, but considering the 6600 XT goes for  $900+ equivalent, I was just like eh, fuckit, stuck with 580 for five more years.


----------



## defaultluser (Oct 13, 2021)

Remember when cut cards  with MSRPs over $300 dropped down by around $100?

Pepperidge Farms Remembers!

*This card is slower than a 2060 at 4k resolution (even before your turn on  RT)!*


----------



## roadie (Oct 13, 2021)

I've ordered the PowerColor Hellhound version of this card to replace my ASUS Strix RX 480.  I was undecided between that card and the Sapphire Pulse version, but that went out of stock extremely quickly, likely because it was £300 instead of £330.  With the state of the market for graphics cards at the moment I am hoping to sell my RX480 for a reasonable price to minimise the cost to change.

Obviously this card is gimped compared to the 6600XT, which in hindsight would have been a better purchase when under £400.  However, the 6600 should be a decent step up in performance compared to my RX480 at 1080p and will be more power efficient on (dual monitor) desktop and when gaming.  For reference my RX 480 was £220 in April 2017.

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-rx-480-strix-oc/


----------



## r9 (Oct 13, 2021)

The trend continues ... Manufacturers "If you can't beat the scalpers join them."
I really hope the PC gaming starts dying again like it did it did in the past.
I'm tired of this fake shortage nonsense lookup any company AMD, NVIDIA, Intel, ASUS I mean any they are all making record profits. 
People who buy into this nonsense they can might as well believe in flat earth.


----------



## Muaadib (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm gonna go hug my $350 mid-pandemic RX 5700.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2021)

kane nas said:


> RX 6600: 21.30.17.06 Press Driver???


yes, that's how their versioning works








neatfeatguy said:


> If it would have come in at $279, I think it would have been a formidable card - nipping at the heels of the RTX 3060 and priced $50 less


now all we need is RTX 3060 for $279+$50 available anywhere  i'd like to buy 1000 pieces please, so i can resell with 100% profit


----------



## xorbe (Oct 13, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> now all we need is RTX 3060 for $279+$50 available anywhere  i'd like to buy 1000 pieces please, so i can resell with 100% profit



EVGA 3060 XC Black (lowest price $329 stock clock card) ... they only sent out 8 minutes worth of orders, and then never sent out another card since February. These cards basically don't exist, yet every website has one in their benchmark charts ...


----------



## mechtech (Oct 13, 2021)

@W1zzard

does TPU have any plans in the future to expand the gpu test suite to include multimedia tests such as h264/265, vp9, playback, encoding, decoding, handbrake, etc?


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 13, 2021)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> The 5600xt had a MSRP of $280. So the 6600 is 16% more expensive and 12% faster, continuing the trend for everything that is not Big Navi of being a worse value perf/$ then the previous generation.


This.


----------



## Turmania (Oct 13, 2021)

Do these miners use these kind of cards? I understand the reason to use 3080 and so on but these? Or is this manufacturers maximizing profits blaming miners at the same time?


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 13, 2021)

oh boy:






						XFX SPEEDSTER SWFT 210 Radeon RX 6600 CORE 8GB w/ HDMI, Triple DP - PCI-E Video Cards - Memory Express Inc.
					






					www.memoryexpress.com


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 13, 2021)

xorbe said:


> EVGA 3060 XC Black (lowest price $329 stock clock card) ... they only sent out 8 minutes worth of orders, and then never sent out another card since February. These cards basically don't exist, yet every website has one in their benchmark charts ...



True, but EVGA sure did sell the hell out of the $399 model. Even if you were to get one of these you could still probably flip it for an extra $200+.

Too bad the prices are just stupid right now for all GPUs.

On a side note: I can pick up a RTX 3060 at my local Best Buy, you know, if I wanted to spend almost $660 after taxes....of course, it would take 5 days before it would actually be available to pick up at my local Best Buy.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 13, 2021)

The more you buy the more you save.

Hang on !..


----------



## Muaadib (Oct 13, 2021)

Turmania said:


> Do these miners use these kind of cards? I understand the reason to use 3080 and so on but these? Or is this manufacturers maximizing profits blaming miners at the same time?


A bit of both.

Miners are in a race to get their ROI before ETH eventually goes PoS, and even with the low hash rate they can get back what they paid for the card in a few months if they sell it to hungry gamers.

Manufacturers see that all cards are scalped anyway so why should they leave all the profit for retailers/AIB partners? hence the gradual increase in MSRP.


----------



## mechtech (Oct 13, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I quickly checked what this card "sells" for in my country. Not even available yet, but considering the 6600 XT goes for  $900+ equivalent, I was just like eh, fuckit, stuck with 580 for five more years.


Lol yep.  I’m on an RX480 and it’s looking like it’s gonna be that way for awhile.  Oh well I try to look at it positively like gpu upgrade in 9 years instead of 3 years.  Save some money!!

I think my card was $330 cad.  Got it before or at the start of the mining boom back when it was released.   I would pay up to $400 cad for the 6600 at the most.   Even though with inflation it should be about $360 cad.

I think supply is only going to get worse if Intel uses TSMC for their gpus also.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 13, 2021)

Turmania said:


> Do these miners use these kind of cards? I understand the reason to use 3080 and so on but these? Or is this manufacturers maximizing profits blaming miners at the same time?


Yes. The vanilla 6600 might be the single most efficient ETH mining card on the market right now, with reports of 30MH/s at 50W

The 6600XT at 32MH/s at 55-60W was already pretty damn desirable.

I'm running a farm of 24x RX5700 with 56MH/s at 130W per card, and those are _really _good mining cards that sell for almost $1000. From a pure efficiency standpoint, a vanilla 6600 is 40% better. There are downsides in that you use more cards in total which requires more overhead in management and more motherboards/mining rigs but overall I think these are worth it for the efficiency tradeoff.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 13, 2021)

r9 said:


> The trend continues ... Manufacturers "If you can't beat the scalpers join them."
> I really hope the PC gaming starts dying again like it did it did in the past.
> I'm tired of this fake shortage nonsense lookup any company AMD, NVIDIA, Intel, ASUS I mean any they are all making record profits.
> People who buy into this nonsense they can might as well believe in flat earth.



The basic definition of a shortage is demand in excess of supply.  We can argue reasons all day (and do), but the fact remains that there are fewer cards available than customers looking to buy them.  I don't know what to call that other than a shortage.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 13, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> The basic definition of a shortage is demand in excess of supply.  We can argue reasons all day (and do), but the fact remains that there are fewer cards available than customers looking to buy them.  I don't know what to call that other than a shortage.


Cryptocurrency mining was the first supply-and-demand wakeup call for the GPU industry in 2017 and they basically failed to meet demand then. From mid-2018 to the pandemic we had Turing and Navi. Turing was overpriced and under-supplied, despite there being a surplus of ex-mining cards serving the consumer market. AMD's 5700-series was kinda meh for gaming. It served to bring the 20-series down to a less-insulting price, but looking at the steam survey results, 5700-series cards didn't sell well_ at all_. Either too little supply or too high a price...

Here we are 4 years after the initial GPU price hikes from the first mining boom and people will blame the pandemic but in reality the pandemic only caused about 9 months of disruption (at most) in the manufacturing centers of China/Taiwan. What we have now is the long delay between planning a capacity increase in fabs and end products rolling off those planned fabs. With a bit of luck, supply will meet demand at some point in 2022. It would be naive to presume that the cryptocurrency mining is going away; Mining is the reason more fabs are being made and it will eventually balance out with supply - we are just currently suffering from a mass-influx of miners that have drastically altered the supply/demand ratio. If there's ever a major regression in cryptocurrency, you can expect millions of GPUs to get dumped on the used market for next to nothing and existing stock to sell for a fraction of its usual price. I was buying RX570 8GB cards for workstation upgrades at £110 by the dozen back in 2019 because of this.

I was lucky enough to predict an worsening in GPU supply this yearand ordered a pallet of 5700 reference cards in January direct from a Taiwanese distributor. My only regret is not ordering 20 pallets. As overpriced as they were, I'd have paid less than half the current market value.


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Oct 13, 2021)

Price of 6600 in Germany today: *500€ (580$)*. Lisa & miners go to hell! Nearly 5 years has past and AMDs low mid range still can't beat 1080TI & yet it costs half a kidney. It's all F***ed UP


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 13, 2021)

mechtech said:


> @W1zzard
> 
> does TPU have any plans in the future to expand the gpu test suite to include multimedia tests such as h264/265, vp9, playback, encoding, decoding, handbrake, etc?


I do a fair bit of encoding using software h.264/265 and outside of live-streaming I don't see any point to hardware encoding/handbrake performance; Quicksync or GPU encoding is fast but 95% of the time it's about efficiency - in other words about how good it looks for any given bitrate or file size.

Quicksync, NVENC, AMD's encoder (AMF) are all garbage quality compared to a two-pass software 264/265 encode which is why I still use the CPU(s) to do that job. Where the multimedia performance matters is live-streaming where NVENC > AMF and Quicksync doesn't get touched because GPU encoding is way better for live-streaming. For that, we're seeing an update to the encoder hardware once or twice a decade, so there's no point testing it every single GPU review. One article per encoder update would be nice and there are sites that have compared various encoders in one-off articles.

There will be minor differences per GPU but h264/265/vp9 playback is something a potato CPU can handle even without a hardware decoder and NVENC encoding is undisputably the best option for streamers. Since a 1650S will perform as well as a pair of 3090s it's essentially pointless to investigate further until something comes along that succeeds either NVENC, AMF, or Quicksync.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2021)

mechtech said:


> @W1zzard
> 
> does TPU have any plans in the future to expand the gpu test suite to include multimedia tests such as h264/265, vp9, playback, encoding, decoding, handbrake, etc?


I don't have any plans to include these in my regular reviews, but someone else mailed me about doing a feature article, comparing encoders, how many parallel streams, quality, etc. Won't be in 2021, just too much happening atm


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 13, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I don't have any plans to include these in my regular reviews, but someone else mailed me about doing a feature article, comparing encoders, how many parallel streams, quality, etc. Won't be in 2021, just too much happening atm


As much as I'd read your take on NVENC/AMF/Quicksync/Software encoders it's unlikely to be why TPU readers visit the site and many other sites have covered it.

IMO it's a backburner project for a slow news day, or something to look forward to if an updated encoder appears with Intel Arc, Geforce 4000-series or Radeon 7000-series.


----------



## Turmania (Oct 13, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> Yes. The vanilla 6600 might be the single most efficient ETH mining card on the market right now, with reports of 30MH/s at 50W
> 
> The 6600XT at 32MH/s at 55-60W was already pretty damn desirable.
> 
> I'm running a farm of 24x RX5700 with 56MH/s at 130W per card, and those are _really _good mining cards that sell for almost $1000. From a pure efficiency standpoint, a vanilla 6600 is 40% better. There are downsides in that you use more cards in total which requires more overhead in management and more motherboards/mining rigs but overall I think these are worth it for the efficiency tradeoff.


Thank you for the detailed information, I have no idea what MH stands for, I`m assuming mining per hour or something along those.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 13, 2021)

So , where is the the Top Dog RTX 3090 Nvidia brought in ,in relation to the performance per Watt chart hmm? , Oh! , it is that it cannot be bothered going after Intel's "burn a whole trough the Earth'' approach, but at least Intel might have something with the e-cores running the os, security , "web-stuff'' and what not, all the while leaving the heavy lifting for the P-cores.
What happened to the price bracket from $230 to $270? Ah!, and without being a troll, I just minutes ago swapped an AMD card for an Nvidia one (reasons: personal), and before I got into reading this review.
Surprised I am that an RX5700XT is that far away(later edit: behind the RX6600).

"Segways all-around"
.


----------



## aktpu (Oct 13, 2021)

Managed to order one with MSRP pricing, now I can finally dump my old GTX1080


----------



## KarymidoN (Oct 13, 2021)

great review, but with those prices we're doomed.


----------



## Vader (Oct 13, 2021)

From a technical standpoint i find interesting how navi 23 competes against the 3060 with a smaller die, narrower memory bus, and lower power consumption. They should be notably cheaper to manufacture than a 3060. I wonder how would they be priced in a normal market.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 13, 2021)

Man I just cant shake the feeling that in a normal market environment this would have been a RX570 successor and priced around $200...


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 13, 2021)

Vader said:


> From a technical standpoint i find interesting how navi 23 competes against the 3060 with a smaller die, narrower memory bus, and lower power consumption. They should be notably cheaper to manufacture than a 3060. I wonder how would they be priced in a normal market.


$150 - $200


----------



## mechtech (Oct 13, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> Yes. The vanilla 6600 might be the single most efficient ETH mining card on the market right now, with reports of 30MH/s at 50W
> 
> The 6600XT at 32MH/s at 55-60W was already pretty damn desirable.
> 
> I'm running a farm of 24x RX5700 with 56MH/s at 130W per card, and those are _really _good mining cards that sell for almost $1000. From a pure efficiency standpoint, a vanilla 6600 is 40% better. There are downsides in that you use more cards in total which requires more overhead in management and more motherboards/mining rigs but overall I think these are worth it for the efficiency tradeoff.


So you're the one causing the exasperating problems lol


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 14, 2021)

Turmania said:


> I have no idea what MH stands for, I`m assuming mining per hour or something along those.


Pretty much yes.

Ethereum blockchain calculation rate for GPUs is usually in the range of 10-90 million hash checks a second, so it's just abbreviated to MegaHash (MH/s)
Hashrate itself is basically "mining performance" and the 30MH/s of an RX 6600 currently makes about $60/month profit.

At $330 an RX 6600 has paid for itself in 5.5 months, after which you have a free RX6600 making you $60/month.
At $600 it takes 10 months to break even.

If you can procure enough cards (say 100) then that's $6000 a month from mining and you can comfortably quit your day job, and if you then make mining a full-time job you can justify buying _thousands_ of cards which is why mining is so disruptive to the GPU supply.



mechtech said:


> So you're the one causing the exasperating problems lol


I wish! Small time hobby miners who are just getting their feet wet to see what the mining fuss is all about use way more cards than they would as a gamer or regular PC enthusiast, but we're still buying cards at retail and paying the same price as everyone else.

The real problem are the huge mining farms in China and Russia that intercept cards by the thousand before they even reach distributors. I'm in a mining pool with my paltry 1.3GH/s and there are several people in that pool with ~5TH/s each (so 90,000 cards each). This is just _one_ mining pool, and there are at least 6 large mining pools. I am not exaggerating when I say that there are _tens of millions_ of cards mining ETH right now - Ethereum's total network hashrate is closing in on 1 PetaHash/second. That's the equivalent of 33 million RX 6600 cards mining ETH at any one time.

Gamers are screwed, and I'm saying that as an avid gamer.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 14, 2021)

Yeah no hope of getting it with its MSRP. They're over 600EUR here in Finland.


----------



## lukart (Oct 14, 2021)

The Fighter 6600 card was available in the US for 329$, pretty good deal considering the market conditions.
Also the 3060 is way more, if this card even goes up to 400$, compared to the 650$ for the 3060, is still a better buy.


----------



## Minus Infinity (Oct 14, 2021)

Honestly only thing impressive is that it's not much slower than the 5700XT but's uses 2/3rds the power. Efficiency way up with RDNA2 over RDNA as promised.

Look 7600 will no doubt be a good buy because that will easily be a strong 1440p card and I suspect RT will no longer be an embarrassment for AMD, but given this cards woeful RT and no doubt price north of $500US on the street, keep what you have.


----------



## sgarnarite (Oct 14, 2021)

Welp, sold out at a price well above what I'm willing to pay.  I guess I'll see how the 7300XT performs, maybe some time in 2023.


----------



## cellar door (Oct 14, 2021)

Kinda funny reading all the comments - it's almost like everyone forgot about the pandemic and a very restricted supply chain, both of which have led to inflation in every country.

Even without mining - this would never be a $199 card. Those days are gone. Cutting edge 7NM TSMC, 8GB of gddr6, vastly higher architecture complexity..

People are happy to drop $1k+ on a new iphone yet expect 2015 pricing for gpus...


----------



## Richards (Oct 14, 2021)

Why did you change your game  benchmark  suite  ?..  rx 6800 xt is not faster than  the 3080 at 4k


----------



## Minus Infinity (Oct 14, 2021)

Richards said:


> Why did you change your game  benchmark  suite  ?..  rx 6800 xt is not faster than  the 3080 at 4k


To make infinity cache looks super awesome and cover for the lack of bandwidth required at 4K.


----------



## Selaya (Oct 14, 2021)

Sigh.
At anything above $200 this card is an _insult_. Rip.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice card - though you are right that it should be used to game at 1080p. The relative performance chart clearly shows it falling behind at higher resolutions.

Why is this? VRAM lacking? 8GB should be enough for even 1440p currently, assuming you don't want like 120 or 144 FPS.



W1zzard said:


> now all we need is RTX 3060 for $279+$50 available anywhere  i'd like to buy 1000 pieces please, so i can resell with 100% profit



You got a spare 300 grand lying around?


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 14, 2021)

128bit, 8GB and here for 500€


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Oct 14, 2021)

Turmania said:


> I like the card but in reality this is a >200 USD card.  Can not justify paying 500 for these.


I can see this card being sold for $600 like current 1660 Ti, or even more..


----------



## BSim500 (Oct 14, 2021)

cellar door said:


> Kinda funny reading all the comments - it's almost like everyone forgot about the pandemic and a very restricted supply chain, both of which have led to inflation in every country. Even without mining - this would never be a $199 card. Those days are gone. Cutting edge 7NM TSMC, 8GB of gddr6, vastly higher architecture complexity..


People didn't "forget". It's just that *1.* People are getting tired of new "paper releases" and related gushing marketing hype of cards that are instantly out of stock instead of seeing more effort to increase stock of existing cards (ie, if you're short on manufacturing capacity, don't keep diluting what you have got with more variants that aren't that much cheaper), and *2.* "Vastly higher architecture complexity" = This is still a 128-bit 1080p card that's selling for 2x more than what 192 bit peer cards sold for and is barely +30% faster than the 2-year old 1660 Super that was selling for half the price pre-cryptopsychosis, so "vastly higher architecture complexity" = +15% per year is not particularly impressive if it isn't priced correctly (the 128-bit GTX 1650 Super was +70-80% faster than the GTX 1050Ti at same price point after 3 years...)


----------



## cellar door (Oct 14, 2021)

BSim500 said:


> People didn't "forget". It's just that *1.* People are getting tired of new "paper releases" and related gushing marketing hype of cards that are instantly out of stock instead of seeing more effort to increase stock of existing cards (ie, if you're short on manufacturing capacity, don't keep diluting what you have got with more variants that aren't that much cheaper), and *2.* "Vastly higher architecture complexity" = This is still a 128-bit 1080p card that's selling for 2x more than what 192 bit cards (let alone peer cards) sold for and is barely +30% faster than the 2-year old 1660 Super that was selling for half the price pre-cryptopsychosis, so "vastly higher architecture complexity" = +15% per year is not particularly impressive if it isn't priced correctly (the 128-bit GTX 1650 Super was +70-80% faster than the GTX 1050Ti at same price point after 3 years...)


1 - AMD created a lower performance model to salvage the defective dies. That literally is the definition of 'more effort to increase stock'. They can't magically have TSMC make more... Not sure what your point is here?

2 - RDNA2 development didn't happen in a shed with 4 blokes.  This new architecture took thousands of engineers years. Far more development time then what was required previously. Le me guess, you could have done so much better.
So again not sure what you point is here?

Finally... my original reply regarding reasons for the current pricing seem to have completely flew over your head. Reminds me of a Simpsons quote: "Old man yells at cloud"


----------



## Muaadib (Oct 14, 2021)

BSim500 said:


> People didn't "forget". It's just that *1.* People are getting tired of new "paper releases" and related gushing marketing hype of cards that are instantly out of stock instead of seeing more effort to increase stock of existing cards (ie, if you're short on manufacturing capacity, don't keep diluting what you have got with more variants that aren't that much cheaper), and *2.* "Vastly higher architecture complexity" = This is still a 128-bit 1080p card that's selling for 2x more than what 192 bit peer cards sold for and is barely +30% faster than the 2-year old 1660 Super that was selling for half the price pre-cryptopsychosis, so "vastly higher architecture complexity" = +15% per year is not particularly impressive if it isn't priced correctly (the 128-bit GTX 1650 Super was +70-80% faster than the GTX 1050Ti at same price point after 3 years...)


While I agree with you on the paper release point. Increasing stock of existing cards isn't necessarily related to too many variants. 
The product stack is made by making one wafer and disabling defective parts in chips to try make use of most of the chips on it.

For example, AMD makes a 6600xt wafer then test the chips, all chips that pass will be made into 6600xts. All chips that don't will then have some parts disabled and made into 6600 or even something lower.

If the chips in the 6600 can pass 6600xt tests then it makes financial sense for AMD to sell them as 6600xts and increase their profit margin.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 14, 2021)

About 500€+ here with "orders fulfilled in chronological order" which means "pay now get your card next year... maybe... or maybe we will offer you something worse for same amount of money".

Edit.
Make it 600€+ since the "MSRP" one is not in stock.


----------



## BSim500 (Oct 14, 2021)

cellar door said:


> Finally... my original reply regarding reasons for the current pricing seem to have completely flew over your head.


It didn't. Quite the opposite. Die salvaging is certainly a valid point but at the end of the day, you whining that people shouldn't complain about pricing because that's just the way it is, misses the point that there were people who bought the competition's cards at MSRP (for which there is no equivalent opportunity for this card) and for those of us who did, of course we're going to compare buying this as a potential 'upgrade' vs what we actually spent, not what we would spend if we had no GPU. Same reason many 1660S / 1070 / 1080 / 1080Ti owners are in no rush to upgrade here when the "budget GPU" value just isn't there vs holding until things cool down. At the end of the day, comparing 2019 vs 2021 prices is entirely valid for someone who paid 2019 prices and is ultimately deciding _"Do I spend hundreds upgrading or keep my 2019 card"_ for the sake of just 30% fps, more than they are deciding _"Do I buy a RX6600 vs RTX3600"_?



cellar door said:


> Reminds me of a Simpsons quote: "Old man yells at cloud"


Ironically, I thought the same thing reading your _"Everyone who criticises overpriced budget GPU's must buy an $1100 iPhone"_ strawman.


----------



## Richards (Oct 14, 2021)

Minus Infinity said:


> To make infinity cache looks super awesome and cover for the lack of bandwidth required at 4K.


Yeah its very fishy..


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2021)

Richards said:


> Yeah its very fishy..


I wouldn't call it that. Obviously you can put a larger cache, which costs die size = money -- eventually your money. To me it rather looks like AMD took a hard look at cache size vs performance and decided that the current size is sufficient for a target of 1080p, which makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Richards (Oct 14, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I wouldn't call it that. Obviously you can put a larger cache, which costs die size = money -- eventually your money. To me it rather looks like AMD took a hard look at cache size vs performance and decided that the current size is sufficient for a target of 1080p, which makes perfect sense to me.


The amd  sponsored  tiles are skuing your benchmarks.. rx 6800 xt is not faster than a 3080 plus rx 6900 xt is way to close to a 3090.. the games you added are amd hardware friendly..  just my thoughts


----------



## mechtech (Oct 14, 2021)

M


Chrispy_ said:


> Pretty much yes.
> 
> Ethereum blockchain calculation rate for GPUs is usually in the range of 10-90 million hash checks a second, so it's just abbreviated to MegaHash (MH/s)
> Hashrate itself is basically "mining performance" and the 30MH/s of an RX 6600 currently makes about $60/month profit.
> ...


My MH/s is 0 

can you sell me one of those 5700 cards for $200 cad


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2021)

Richards said:


> The amd  sponsored  tiles are skuing your benchmarks.. rx 6800 xt is not faster than a 3080 plus rx 6900 xt is way to close to a 3090.. the games you added are amd hardware friendly..  just my thoughts


Hmm .. your comment made me curious and I looked at the charts just for you: Days Gone is clearly NVIDIA-friendly, Deathloop and F1 2021 is mostly balanced, Far Cry 6 actually seems pro-NVIDIA, Resident Evil favors AMD. Seems like a reasonable mix? I really don't look at games like this, I add interesting, important new games, do try to cover all the major game engines.

and I'm always open to suggestions for benchmarks, games, anything


----------



## Jism (Oct 14, 2021)

50% faster with a lower overall TDP compared to a RX580. Just that pricing lol.


----------



## Dristun (Oct 14, 2021)

The launch has been total garbage in Russia, way worse than 6600XT. Even the only big retailer that actually launched 6600XT at exactly MSRP back in August decided to take the piss and priced the available 4 models _above _what 6600XT cost at launch 2 months ago. Everywhere else the card has started at 750USD and now even those are gone, current prices are 800+.
The only thing stopping me from just buying a PS5 or (preferably) a Series X and forgetting about all this for a few years is that they're also consistently out of stock at places that sell them without markups.


----------



## cellar door (Oct 14, 2021)

BSim500 said:


> It didn't. Quite the opposite. Die salvaging is certainly a valid point but at the end of the day, you whining that people shouldn't complain about pricing because that's just the way it is, misses the point that there were people who bought the competition's cards at MSRP (for which there is no equivalent opportunity for this card) and for those of us who did, of course we're going to compare buying this as a potential 'upgrade' vs what we actually spent, not what we would spend if we had no GPU. Same reason many 1660S / 1070 / 1080 / 1080Ti owners are in no rush to upgrade here when the "budget GPU" value just isn't there vs holding until things cool down. At the end of the day, comparing 2019 vs 2021 prices is entirely valid for someone who paid 2019 prices and is ultimately deciding _"Do I spend hundreds upgrading or keep my 2019 card"_ for the sake of just 30% fps, more than they are deciding _"Do I buy a RX6600 vs RTX3600"_?
> 
> 
> Ironically, I thought the same thing reading your _"Everyone who criticises overpriced budget GPU's must buy an $1100 iPhone"_ strawman.





BSim500 said:


> It didn't. Quite the opposite. Die salvaging is certainly a valid point but at the end of the day, you whining that people shouldn't complain about pricing because that's just the way it is, misses the point that there were people who bought the competition's cards at MSRP (for which there is no equivalent opportunity for this card) and for those of us who did, of course we're going to compare buying this as a potential 'upgrade' vs what we actually spent, not what we would spend if we had no GPU. Same reason many 1660S / 1070 / 1080 / 1080Ti owners are in no rush to upgrade here when the "budget GPU" value just isn't there vs holding until things cool down. At the end of the day, comparing 2019 vs 2021 prices is entirely valid for someone who paid 2019 prices and is ultimately deciding _"Do I spend hundreds upgrading or keep my 2019 card"_ for the sake of just 30% fps, more than they are deciding _"Do I buy a RX6600 vs RTX3600"_?
> 
> 
> Ironically, I thought the same thing reading your _"Everyone who criticises overpriced budget GPU's must buy an $1100 iPhone"_ strawman.


It seems that the current economic situation in the world is something you are not very familiar with - and frankly, I fear that if you don't understand by now the major supply chain issues ranging from the chips to raw material like basic copper, and cascading all the way down to individual components, followed by huge bottlenecks in every major port in the world at the moment - then you are doing yourself a disservice by not keeping up. And it doesn't matter how logically one could explain... it would simply fall on deaf ears, follow by loosely coherent reply about 1660 owners and previous prices - which simply is irrelevant right now.

But alas, you are welcome to an opinion but at the same time I'm gonna peace out of this discussion.

My comment stands: "Old man yelling at cloud"


----------



## Richards (Oct 14, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Hmm .. your comment made me curious and I looked at the charts just for you: Days Gone is clearly NVIDIA-friendly, Deathloop and F1 2021 is mostly balanced, Far Cry 6 actually seems pro-NVIDIA, Resident Evil favors AMD. Seems like a reasonable mix? I really don't look at games like this, I add interesting, important new games, do try to cover all the major game engines.
> 
> and I'm always open to suggestions for benchmarks, games, anything


I would suggest adding.. jedi fallen order and project cars


----------



## Roboyt0 (Oct 14, 2021)

@W1zzard

Any plans to add Diablo II Resurrected to the game test list?  I was quite surprised at how much stress it puts on my 2080 Ti.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2021)

Richards said:


> I would suggest adding.. jedi fallen order and project cars


Jedi fallen order uses ea denuvo, 5 gpu changes per 24 hours, makes my life super difficult. I had project cars 3 but dropped it. Fairly cpu limited, also not that popular

and since its dx11 and cpu limited it insanely favors Nvidia at lower res due to their lower driver overhead 








						MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT Gaming X Trio Review
					

The MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT Gaming X Trio has the best cooler out of all RX 6800 XT cards we've reviewed so far. With just 67°C, this triple-slot, triple-fan design runs extremely cool, yet stays very quiet at the same time. As expected, idle fan stop is included, too.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## DonKnotts (Oct 14, 2021)

kruk said:


> In two years, both of these cards (3060 and 6600) will be irrelevant for new games with RT


That's what logic would tell us, but we're living in an age where Nvidia is about to re-release the 2060 nearly two and a half years after it's initial release.

This card is just more of the same for this entire generation, overpriced for what you're getting. A 1080p card should not be considered "mid-range" still after all these years, and it definitely shouldn't be a mid-range priced card.


----------



## Nihilus (Oct 14, 2021)

What a sad state for PC gamers, especially those new to the hobby.  Even at MSRP, you can almost get a Series S at this price.

Perhaps we will see a $250 range product in the form of an RX 6500 running 1300 - 1500 CUs on a 96 bit bus and 6 GB Vram.   

The above card should still manage 1660ti levels of performance and be even less susceptible to miner markup.


----------



## NC37 (Oct 15, 2021)

Absolutely reprehensible to sell a $200 card like this for over $600.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 15, 2021)

Series S 280€
A GPU with similar performance 320€


----------



## mb194dc (Oct 15, 2021)

Slower than an unlocked 5600xt by the look of it...


----------



## ModEl4 (Oct 15, 2021)

The msrp is a joke, it should have been $299 at most, $349 5700 is 6% better at QHD with 6% higher price, so after 2Y+1Q you get the same performance/$, if we compare it with a 5600XT we actually have regression in performance/$ (calculated with $5/GB, if you prefer to calculate with let's say $10/GB in order not to conclude regression in relation with 5600XT, just compare it with 3060 which at the same price is 10% faster in QHD and also $40 cheaper with a $10/GB assumption) I'm really curious to see Alder lake KF performance & pricing because there is strong chance ryzen 5000 series current  pricing to seem like a joke also in one month...


----------



## medi01 (Oct 15, 2021)

Whoa, am I reading it right: the 3060 which is barely faster at 1080p consumes 1.5 times more energy than 6600?



TheinsanegamerN said:


> all its extra features like RT


All that single feature also known as "it will cripple your FPS" that most users keep off for some reasons, how silly of buyers not to see it.



Richards said:


> The amd  sponsored  tiles are skuing your benchmarks.. rx 6800 xt is not faster than a 3080 plus rx 6900 xt is way to close to a 3090.. the games you added are amd hardware friendly..  just my thoughts


Commenting on an article with Control in it, chuckle.


----------



## kruk (Oct 15, 2021)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> B) This is not a normal market. MSRP will return eventually. It has before, it will again.



Maybe ... or maybe I'm right:

a) 3DCenter.org: major German retailers availability increasing, but prices still going up






b) A super wild rumor by MooreLawIsDead that nVidia is intentionally halting production to keep the prices up (he claims he has multiple sources ...): 








Sad times ahead


----------



## roadie (Oct 20, 2021)

roadie said:


> I've ordered the PowerColor Hellhound version of this card to replace my ASUS Strix RX 480.  I was undecided between that card and the Sapphire Pulse version, but that went out of stock extremely quickly, likely because it was £300 instead of £330.  With the state of the market for graphics cards at the moment I am hoping to sell my RX480 for a reasonable price to minimise the cost to change.
> 
> Obviously this card is gimped compared to the 6600XT, which in hindsight would have been a better purchase when under £400.  However, the 6600 should be a decent step up in performance compared to my RX480 at 1080p and will be more power efficient on (dual monitor) desktop and when gaming.  For reference my RX 480 was £220 in April 2017.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-rx-480-strix-oc/



Following the sale of my RX 480 the cost to upgrade to my RX 6600 was only £80.  It is utterly peverse that this should be the case, but I am happy and so is a miner.

Comparatively the RX 6600 is a big improvement.  Power consumption is down 20W at (dual monitor) desktop and the card draws barely over 100W during PUBG at 1080p with much higher framerates.


----------



## brunomalavolta (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello, friends,

here in Brazil, I sold my RX 580 for 455 dollars and bought an RX 6600 for 660 dollars. I wonder if did I make a good trade. I also could buy a used RTX 2060 for 553 dollars. I wonder if should i cancel my purchase since my objective is to play at 1440 -- I have a 4k monitor. Could you help me to decide what to do? It will surely be annoying to do so, so I ask myself if the fact that this card is made for 1080 will impact that much in my gaming experience. Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2021)

brunomalavolta said:


> Hello, friends,
> 
> here in Brazil, I sold my RX 580 for 455 dollars and bought an RX 6600 for 660 dollars. I wonder if did I make a good trade. I also could buy a used RTX 2060 for 553 dollars. I wonder if should i cancel my purchase since my objective is to play at 1440 -- I have a 4k monitor. Could you help me to decide what to do? It will surely be annoying to do so, so I ask myself if the fact that this card is made for 1080 will impact that much in my gaming experience. Thanks!


Use the price/performance chart as basis, divide the score of each of those 3 cards by our price, multiply by your price, compare the results


----------



## Tetras (Oct 21, 2021)

brunomalavolta said:


> Hello, friends,
> 
> here in Brazil, I sold my RX 580 for 455 dollars and bought an RX 6600 for 660 dollars. I wonder if did I make a good trade. I also could buy a used RTX 2060 for 553 dollars. I wonder if should i cancel my purchase since my objective is to play at 1440 -- I have a 4k monitor. Could you help me to decide what to do? It will surely be annoying to do so, so I ask myself if the fact that this card is made for 1080 will impact that much in my gaming experience. Thanks!



The RX 580 would surely be out of warranty, so 205 dollars for a much faster card and a 2 year warranty seems a worthwhile upgrade to me. I would not buy a used RTX 2060 from a new RX 6600.


----------



## brunomalavolta (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you, guys. After all, I think I made a great deal. By the way, for curiosity, userbenchmark.com says that RX 6600 is approximately 35% faster than 3060 in render. Does it mean that it's more efficient to programs such as Adobe Premiere etc.?


----------



## Criplgamer (Oct 24, 2021)

I have a RX6600. Gigabyte Eagle 3 fan model.
Card runs cool.
Drivers need some work.
Great frame rates on a FreeSync monitor and then some.

Rx5600xt performance and then some without the 5600xt crypto craze price!
Decent card to mine with 30mh @80 watts or so. 

Card should be selling for $225
It's a 1660ti with no DLSS. 

Oh the 1660ti gets 35Mh by the way with tuning.... 

If you can find a Rx590 fat boy, it will run blow for blow, and that's a old card. The 5600xt runs neck and neck as well just epic black screen problems.

Ray tracing ? Who needs that in 2021? We want cheap money printers. I mean gaming GPUs.

Also glad to he here I mine and game. Get over it. Don't be ignorant and leave money on the table people at 37yr old like me you will wish you had let that $2k computer mine in your sleep making you passive income .

Don't let your passions keep you broke . Those passions often include misguided ideas that in the long run won't do anything but keep you a wage slave. 

Anyway... Carry on..

Again. The Rx6600 is worth $250 max in my book. Doesn't OC well at all, memory is bottom barrel, BUT it games well. For about the next 2 years. Then it's a 1050ti that is overpriced.



Tetras said:


> The RX 580 would surely be out of warranty, so 205 dollars for a much faster card and a 2 year warranty seems a worthwhile upgrade to me. I would not buy a used RTX 2060 from a new RX 6600.


Buy the 2060. If your 580 was an 8GB model you made a sideways move other than lower frame times.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Oct 30, 2021)

kruk said:


> Maybe ... or maybe I'm right:
> 
> a) 3DCenter.org: major German retailers availability increasing, but prices still going up
> 
> ...


Increasing prices during a still screwed market doesnt mean that normal markets will never exist again. GPUs are far from the only thing that isnt getting moved right now, we have to wait for the supply chain to un fuck itself first. THEN prices will fall. The endless buying at over double MSRP is not sustainable and everybody involved knows this. 

MLiD is about as reliable as wet tissue paper. The dude makes outlandish claims constantly, and nvidia cutting supply when they are printing money hand over fist is just plain silly. No company works this way.


----------



## ne-jx (Feb 17, 2022)

I have replaced rx 580 8gb with rx 6600 eagle, i have problem that in all games this card core clock is swinging, that cause alot of stuttering, with rx580 i didnt have this problems. i set in afterburner 1410mhz and this was it. 

with rx 6600 in afterburner is automatic on 2614mhz. in games this clocks are swinging a lot, allooooottt damn.

i have i5 8500 which is now on 100% usage in games. like, every game. is that cpu bottleneck?


----------



## Tetras (Feb 17, 2022)

ne-jx said:


> I have replaced rx 580 8gb with rx 6600 eagle, i have problem that in all games this card core clock is swinging, that cause alot of stuttering, with rx580 i didnt have this problems. i set in afterburner 1410mhz and this was it.
> 
> with rx 6600 in afterburner is automatic on 2614mhz. in games this clocks are swinging a lot, allooooottt damn.
> 
> i have i5 8500 which is now on 100% usage in games. like, every game. is that cpu bottleneck?



I'd run a benchmark like 3D Mark and compare your scores with other 6600 users. Did you reinstall the drivers or just plug it in?


----------



## ne-jx (Feb 17, 2022)

Tetras said:


> I'd run a benchmark like 3D Mark and compare your scores with other 6600 users. Did you reinstall the drivers or just plug it in?


i did update the drivers, screen is 1440p.


----------



## tussinman (Feb 28, 2022)

B3l1vl said:


> Why GTX1080ti is it no longer included in the reviews, given the state of the video card market, the card still up to date?


You can normally just compare it to whatever the modern equavalent is, really no difference (EX: 1080 owners can just look and see what the 2060 scored, 1080ti can just look at a 3060 and add about 5% to that).


----------



## brink (May 19, 2022)

a bit outdated, but I redone the multi monitor test acc. to


> Multi-monitor: Two monitors are connected to the tested card, and both use different display timings. One monitor runs 2560x1440 over DisplayPort, and the other monitor runs 1920x1080 over HDMI. The refresh rate is set to 60 Hz for both screens. Windows 10 is sitting at the desktop with all windows closed and drivers installed. The card is left to warm up in idle mode until power draw is stable. When using two identical monitors with the same timings and resolution, power consumption can be lower. When using high refresh rate monitors, power consumption can be higher than in this test.


and: 3 W power draw











my monitors, actually smart TVs, are 4k. one 120hz, one 60hz.
multi monitor with both at 4k@60hz results in 18W power draw.

my current gpu is from sapphire.


----------



## Tetras (May 19, 2022)

brink said:


> a bit outdated, but I redone the multi monitor test acc. to



Do your video playback figures match the review? There's an 11 watt increase from the 6600 xt


----------



## brink (May 19, 2022)

Tetras said:


> Do your video playback figures match the review? There's an 11 watt increase from the 6600 xt


it very much depends if VRAM CLK goes up. eg youtube in 4k usually drives the clock to 1750 mhz and so yes, the power draw goes to the usual ~18W.
for some quality settings resp videos the clock would stay at ~half and so power also at 11W.
the formula is 3-4W idle + VRAM clock + GPU clock. where VRAM is 0-15W and GPU is 0-80W.


----------



## Tetras (May 19, 2022)

brink said:


> it very much depends if VRAM CLK goes up. eg youtube in 4k usually drives the clock to 1750 mhz and so yes, the power draw goes to the usual ~18W.
> for some quality settings resp videos the clock would stay at ~half and so power also at 11W.
> the formula is 3-4W idle + VRAM clock + GPU clock. where VRAM is 0-15W and GPU is 0-80W.



cool, thank you for the testing


----------

